# What color spoons for the surf?



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

I'm looking to order a few spoons before I get down to be beach to throw in the surf and I was wondering that colors are good to order...I'm going to probably get some kastmaster and krocodile spoons from basspro...any help you guys can give me I appreciate it!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

silver, gold, blue/silver

seriously, just keep it simple with silver or gold

i personally prefer to change the trebs to single hooks


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

What was Said above, They also have some spoons called Sting silvers that I like to use as well, they are not very heavy spoons so I normally put a egg sinker about 3 ft above the spoon and helps get some great distance.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

99% off what I use is the Silver & Blue Kastmaster in a 3/4-1 OZ size. The water the last couple of days is like Pea Soup & the fish won't be swimming in that kind of water!


----------



## Hookum (Oct 7, 2010)

Having always used bait in the surf with a pyramid sinker, I purchased some spoons to try for blues. When changing from treble hook to a single hook on the lure, what size and style hook is used?

Do you also have to add weight to gain any reasonable casting distance with a lure, which only weighs an ounce or less? If so, as mentioned by the contributor above, how is the extra weight rigged? Thanks.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

with most medium to medium heavy rods, a 1/2oz size or above can be cast by itself. I personally use 4/0 straight shank non circle octopus or live bait hooks (basically the hook needs to have a large enough eye, strong, and not too long).

to rig extra weight,u can use an egg sinker and keep it from sliding too much or just add 2 1/4oz split shot to make the lure run slightly deeper. I usually don't use extra weight.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm getting great distance using a 1 piece 8' St Croix Mojo rated 3/4-3 oz lures. I am also using braided line 20 Jerry Brown Equiv. to 8lb mono 75-100 yards


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I also use 20# Jerry Brown on my 8' rods, which are all I use for throwing metal. Distance with spoons depends more on the wind than just throwing a sinker. I like the plain chrome Kastmasters, sometimes with the bucktail.


----------



## Hookum (Oct 7, 2010)

I have two Ugly Sticks, one is 10' and one 12.5', both medium action and loaded with 17# mono. However, I mostly use a 10.5 ' St Croix Mojo with the same reels. I am considering adding an 8' or 7' rod to the new arsenal, though, with a smaller reel. This is what I will be trying to cast the spoons with, hopefully tomorrow!

Of course your answers to my questions brought more questions for me. Being a newbie I am not familiar with "Jerry Brown" that two of you refer too. It sounds like it might be line.

I'm also considering replacing the treble hooks on my new 3/4 ounce spoons with with number 1 O'Shaughnessy Mustad hooks. Is that too small? What is the reason some of you are recommending replacing the treble hooks?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

its its no 1 thats probably too small. go with a 3/0 or 4/0

ur 10.5 mojo is probably ideal for casting spoons depending on its weight rating. I like extra fast action rods and the st. croix rods seem to be of fast action. Jerry Brown is a brand of braid line

the reason i prefer a single hook is that, bluefish- the number 1 species u will catch with spoons- with thrash and easy get u hooked with a treb or bite u. A large single hook is much easier to unhook and i still land over 90 percent of all fish that were hooked. most ifhs that ever get away is when they throw the hook off by heading shaking on the jump


----------



## nardvt (Sep 18, 2009)

if it ain't chartreuse it ain't use!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

nardvt said:


> if it ain't chartreuse it ain't use!


thats with soft plastics

fortunately i think they do make chartuese/silver kastmasters


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

they do, but not any bigger than 1oz.


----------

